# 2004-2005 Season Pictures Thread



## DaUnbreakableKinG

*2004-2005 Season in Pictures*

Credit to Brian34Cook for the idea. :greatjob:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

*Game 1 @ Dallas*


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

*Game 2 @ San Antonio*


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

*Game 3 @ Houston*


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

*Game 4 vs. Toronto*


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

*Game 5 @ Seattle*


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

*Bibby at University of Arizona*


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

*Game 6 @ Phoenix*


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

*Game 7 vs. Denver*


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

*Game 8 vs. Chicago*


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

*Game 9 vs. Memphis*


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

*Game 10 vs. Milwaukee*


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

*Game 11 vs. Houston*


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

*Game 12 @ Los Angeles*


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

*Game 13 vs. Minnesota*


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

*Game 14 @ Memphis*


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

*Game 15 @ New Orleans*


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

*Game 16 vs. Indiana*


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

*Game 17 vs. Boston*


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

*Game 18 vs. Charlotte*


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

*Game 19 @ Minnesota*


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

*Game 20 @ Indiana*


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

*Game 21 @ Milwaukee*


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

*Game 22 vs. Los Angeles*


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

*Game 23 vs. New Orleans*


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

*Game 24 vs. Washington*


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

*Game 25 vs. Miami*


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

*Game 26 vs. Golden State*


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

*Game 27 @ Utah*


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

*Game 28 vs. Spurs*


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

*Game 29 @ New York*


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

*Game 30 @ Toronto*


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

*Game 31 @ Atlanta*


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

*Game 32 @ New Orleans*


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

*Game 33 vs. Denver*


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

*Game 34 vs. Utah*


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

*Game 35 vs. Clippers*


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

*Game 36 @ Clippers*


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

*Game 37 vs. Portland*


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

*Game 38 vs. Cleveland*


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

*Game 39 vs. San Antonio*


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

*Game 40 vs. New Jersey*


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

*Game 41 @ San Antonio*


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

*Game 42 @ Houston*


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

*Game 43 @ Minnesota*


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

*Game 44 vs. Seattle*


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

*Game 45 @ Golden State*


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

*Game 46 vs. New York*


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

*Game 47 @ Portland*


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

*Game 48 vs. Phoenix*


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

*Game 49 @ Seattle*


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

*Game 50 vs. Dallas*


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

*Game 51 @ Boston*


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

*Game 52 @ Chicago*


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

*Game 53 @ New Jersey*


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

*Game 54 vs. Atlanta*


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

*Kings Trade Chris Webber to 76ers*


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

*Game 55 @ Dallas*


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

*Game 56 @ Sixers*


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

*Game 63 vs. Clippers*


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

*Game 64 vs. Rockets*


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

*Game 65 vs. Orlando*


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

*Game 66 @ Golden State Warriors*


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

*Game 68 vs. Golden State Warriors*


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

*Game 69 vs. Portland*


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

*Game 71 @ Denver*


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

*Game 76 vs. SuperSonics*


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

*Game 77 vs. Lakers*


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

*Game 78 @ Los Angeles Lakers*


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

*Game 79 @ Phoenix*


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

*Game 81 @ Jazz*


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

*Game 82 vs. Suns*


----------



## Twix

Thanks for posting all the pics this season! :worship:

GO KINGS!!


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Twix said:


> Thanks for posting all the pics this season! :worship:
> 
> GO KINGS!!


You're welcome Twix. :clap:

GO KINGS!!!


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

*Playoffs: 1st Round: Game 1: @ Seattle SuperSonics*


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

*The Last Game for the Sacramento Kings*


----------

